# 중우로



## Mallarme

다음 문장은 kbs웹사이트의 한 기사에서 나왔습니다:

"바이어들이 실제 혜택을 누릴 수 있도록 오늘 *중으로* 전체 미주 바이어들에게 fta 발효에 대한 공문을 발송할 예정입니다."

여기서, "중으로"는 무슨 뜻입니까?

고맙습니다!


----------



## terredepomme

=오늘 안에.


----------



## Superhero1

'in the course of' today


----------



## Superhero1

Mallarme 님은 한국어를 어느 정도 하시니까 국어로 추가 답변하겠습니다.


'오전 중으로', '오늘 중으로', '내일 중으로', '이번 주 중으로', '이번 달 중으로(이달 중으로)' 에서의 '중으로'는 '어떤 시간의 한계 이내로'라는 의미입니다.


어머니가 아들에게 : 오늘 중으로 숙제(homework)를 끝마쳐라. (by today) 
선생님이 학생에게 : 내일 중으로 숙제를 해 와라. (by tomorrow; today or tomorrow)
대학 교수가 학생에게 : 이번 주 중으로 리포트(report, essay etc)를 제출하길 바랍니다. (by the end of this week; regardless of day)
직장 상사가 하급자에게 : 이번 달 중으로 업무 보고 하도록. (by the end of this month; regardless of day)
독백(monologue) : 아, 내일 중으로 친구 병문안 한 번 가야겠네. (by tomorrow; today or tomorrow)


----------



## Mallarme

정말 고맙습니다 terredepomme, Superhero1!  Superhero1님이 주신 용례들이 많은 도움이 됩니다!


----------

